# New to Ironmag, checking out this forum ive been on professionalmuscle for years



## ANDYFLEX (Jul 20, 2014)

Little about me, I'm a younger guy, prepping for a contest currently. I have about 4 years of good cycling with the help of various well known coaches, so I like to think I can help some people if they need it. I have my masters in Kinesiology as well. Felt like checking this forum out, it seems like I have been on PM for years since 2010 I think it is. I have worked in supplement stores for the past 4 years before graduating college, so I have tried nearly everything on the market it seems like haha. Well nice to be here!


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome, ANDYFLEX .


----------



## brazey (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 21, 2014)

welcome brotha..


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome! Definitely post up show pics!


----------



## Montego (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome welcome


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

hi Andy!


----------



## blergs. (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## dMaNnZiLLa (Aug 12, 2014)

New to the industry and interested in gaining a solid knowledge base. Going to definitely remember how to find you for potential future reference, as you seem to have a LEGIT KNOWLEDGE FOUNDATION!!! WAY TO GO IN YOUR EDUCATION EXPERIENCES!! I may need some help down my road from a professional such as yourself! 

...best of luck through your comps and Ironmag!


----------

